# Where to buy KNO3



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I know some stores in Van area have it but shipping is just too much to make it worth it for small quantities

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to be rude my man, but buy a bigger quantity and make it worth your while. I shipped some to Williams' Lake and it arrived no problem. I didn't travel there so I'm ignorant of how for it is from you with that in mind.

The reason I say this is, I had a problem getting a hold of a smaller quantity until Aqua Flora Nurseries got licensed. Up until that point I was SOL.

It might not be what you wanted to hear, but I think that's the reality of the situation. If we had a hard time getting a hold of it in the lower mainland, I can only imagine the frustration up eastern\north for you guys. Perhaps a group buy initiative would aid in the shipping expense, if you're willing to commit.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm very much not a man. 

I'm more asking for local sources, like if there is a specific pharmacy that carries it (saltpeter), or a hydroponic store, or even something I can get at HD/Rona/etc. that will do. I'm broke as dirt right now, so I don't want to pay absurd shipping costs if I can avoid it.

But thank you.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> I'm more asking for local sources, like if there is a specific pharmacy that carries it (saltpeter), or a hydroponic store, or even something I can get at HD/Rona/etc. that will do. I'm broke as dirt right now, so I don't want to pay absurd shipping costs if I can avoid it.
> 
> But thank you.


This place sells it but only in big bulk packages (25 kg). Perhaps you want to call them to see if they'll sell you a pound. Quick Grow - Search Results

Too bad this wasn't up last week as I just came through Kelowna to Vernon to visit relatives yesterday and could have brought you some.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

Try mykiss Patrick from Canadian aquatics I think its five dollars a lb


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, I will give them a call when I get a chance

And ha ha, that's a bummer.

I have contacted Pat but it was $12 to ship a pound which I'm ehhhh about.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm making an order on Friday I could add another pound of kno3 for you if you need


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have read you can buy dry ferts from grow stores or hydroponic stores. You live in kelowna so there should be lots of those around.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I have read you can buy dry ferts from grow stores or hydroponic stores. You live in kelowna so there should be lots of those around.


That's where my friends got their kno3 from for their sugar rocket engines. If you go to Rona and find stump remover, you probably don't want to pulverize it and use that as from my understanding it contains some sort of binary agent to bond the chemicals together. You'll definitely want to go to a local hydroponics source to get the more pure stuff.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> I'm very much not a man.
> 
> I'm more asking for local sources, like if there is a specific pharmacy that carries it (saltpeter), or a hydroponic store, or even something I can get at HD/Rona/etc. that will do. I'm broke as dirt right now, so I don't want to pay absurd shipping costs if I can avoid it.
> 
> But thank you.


I'm sorry, my lady, I meant no insult to your gender.

Don't count on pharmacy's for "salt peter" or butcher's for "curing".

Just pay in cash if you're local to the source, kno3 has a bad name because it's a "fertilizer and an oxidizer" to put it lightly.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike, that might work, then maybe I could rid my tank of this cyano and we could finally swap some plants.

And no offense taken. I know everyone is probably going to think I want to make a bomb out of it lol.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

I live in a smaller community outside the lower mainland and have had good luck finding it locally. My local pharmacy is able to special order "Salt Petre" for next day delivery. One of my local garden Centres has "Stump Remover" Which is distributed by a company based out of Naniamo. I think as long as you look in places other than main stream franchises with big box distributors, its still fairly easy to find. That being said, what I pay from these places is about the same if not more than the pricing Canadian Aquatics sells it for even after your cost in shipping. So thats still probably your easiest bet.


----------

